# Ich stell mich auch mal vor



## Der Dirk (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte mich hier in dieser netten Runde auch mal vorstellen.
Ich bin der Dirk aus dem sonnigen Ruhrpott, um genau zu sein aus NRW Oberhausen.
Mein Teich ist nicht sehr groß, siehe Profil. Am schlimmsten finde ich die Uferzone mit der häßlichen Folie. Nun, das ändert sich im nächsten Jahr, dann wird vergrößert und umgebaut. 
Wenn das mit dem Umbau startet halte ich euch natürlich auf dem laufenden.

Ich versuche mal zwei Bildchen hochzuladen, mal sehen ob es klappt












Hat geklappt
Bis denn Gruss Dirk


----------



## karsten. (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hallo

und herzlich willkommen 

Bis auf den zugegeben uncoolen Rand sieht es doch gut aus  

Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung !   

Dafür wird der Nächste            samt Ufer perfekt !  

viel Spass hier und beim Teichbau ! 

mfG


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hallo Dirk

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum

Ja wenn man das Ufer nicht so beachtet sieht es doch recht gut aus  

Schöne Kois hast du da  
Sind die kleineren auch Kois oder sind das Goldfische ?

Bin mal gespannt wie dein neuer Teich werden soll.
Hast du denn schon was geplant (Größe, Form, Filter usw...) oder kommt das noch?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Der Dirk (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hi ich nochmal
Ulumulu - Hi 
Ich habe nur 3 Koi der Rest sind Goldfische (nun, 5 Unbekannte habe ich auch noch im Teich. Keine Ahnung woher. Habe aber mal unter Einsteiger-Fragen nachgefragt) die ich aber in nächster Zeit loswerden möchte. Das habe ich mal aus meinem Profil kopiert "Er wird nächstes Jahr vergrößert auf ca. 18 m² und einer Tiefe von ca. 180 cm".
Ich möchte hoffen das mein Biotec Filter noch langt, wenn nicht baue ich mir selbst einen, hier im Forum kann man eine Menge lernen. 
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Der Dirk (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hallo zusammen
Jetzt ist mehr als ein Jahr um und mein Teich ist immer noch nicht größer. Habe hier fleißig mitgelesen aber nichts mehr geschrieben. Ich dachte ich schreibe erst wieder wenn ich meinen Teich vergrößert habe. 
Nun habe ich aber den ersten Schritt gemacht und schon mal alle Goldfische einem Bekannten gegeben (alle? nein. Ein ca 8 Jahre alter __ Goldfisch, der eigentlich ein Weißfisch ist, da er alle Farbe verloren hat, durfte bleiben). War eine mords Arbeit, da ich fast 3/4 des Wassers abpumpen musste.
Meine Koi haben sich vermehrt und nun habe ich nicht mehr drei, sondern fünf Koi. 
Ende Oktober ist es dann soweit. Das Sparschwein wird geschlachtet und eine neue Teichfolie (1,5mm X 9m X 9m) und Flies gekauft. Dann bekommen meine insgesamt 6 Flossentiere reichlich Platz.
Wenn es soweit ist lade ich noch ein paar Bildchen hoch.
Jetzt erstmal welche von meinen Jungfischen.

 

 

 

 


Gruß Dirk


----------



## Inken (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hallo Dirk!

Schön, wieder von dir zu hören! Du machst es aber wirklich spannend! 

Zum Thema "Ufergestaltung" schau dich doch mal hier um! Ufermatten sind ein guter Schutz gegen schädliche UV-Einflüsse und mit den angebotenen Ufermattenpflanzensamen (was für ein Wort! ) verschwindet deine Teichfolie über kurz oder lang. Nur so als Idee für deine neue Teichgestaltung ! 

Und gaaanz wichtig: die Foddos!  Du hälst uns auf dem Laufenden?


----------



## Der Dirk (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hi, ich nochmal
Na toll, ich habe zwar geplant das ich ende Oktober den Teich vergrößere, dann habe ich mehrere Meinungen zum Teichumbau im Oktober gelesen wie zum Beispiel diesen hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19548 habe mir noch gedacht vielleicht verschiebe ich das dann besser auf nächstes Jahr. Nun wie Mr. Zufall es will verliert mein Teich Wasser und das nicht wenig. Alle 2 - 3 Tage kann ich mit dem Schlauch nachfüllen. Die Folie ist schon ca 14 Jahre alt, der Austauch & Vergrößerung wird nun doch noch dieses Jahr durchgezogen. Ich will mal hoffen das es meine 5 Koi´s wegstecken. Die neue Plane plus Vlies kommt Mitte der Woche und der Teich wird dann am Wochenende in Angriff genommen, mit 4 fleißigen Helfern.
Na mal schauen ob das alles so klappt.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Na dann, viel Glück dabei. Wird schon schief gehen


----------



## Der Dirk (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hallo zusammen
Die Folie und das Vlies wurden geliefert
Die Folie 1,5mm PVC und das Vlies 300 g m² soll für Teiche bis 3 m Tiefe reichen. Meiner soll ja nur 1,5 m tief werden. Beides 9 X 9 Meter. Geplante Teichgröße 4 X 4 X 1,5 (L/B/T) also ca 24000 Liter. Das muß reichen bis zur Rente.
 

Hier sieht man noch das am Teich alles ok ist.
 

Heute habe ich erst einmal (teilweise, morgen geht es weiter) die alte Folie freigelegt und einige Pflanzen ausgegraben.

 

 

Ist schon eine mords Arbeit. Am Samstag habe ich dann vor einen Teil des Wassers in ein Kinderplanschbecken rüberzupumpen. Der Rest in die Botanik und die Kois ins Planschbecken umzusetzten. Ich denke mal ich starte damit so um 6 Uhr Morgens:smoki . Um 11 Uhr kommen dann (zur Zeit noch gute Freune) 4 Kollegen. Die alte Plane kommt raus dann wird gebuddelt wie bekloppt. Abends fertig, das Vlies und die neue Plane rein. Dann reichlich Frischwasser und dann den Rest aus dem Planschbecken und die Kois wieder zurück in den Teich. Die nicht gereinigte Pumpe samt Filter wieder starten und alles wird gut .
Soweit die Theorie. Die Praxis ist leider meist ein wenig anders. Na ich hoffe das Beste.

Ach, bevor ich es vergesse. Das Mein Teich Wasser verliert ist kein Wunder. Meine Lebensgefährtin rechnete mir vor das die Plane 16 Jahre im Teich liegt. Sie ist hart wie Glas ca. 0,5 bis 1 mm dick und auf Vlies hatte man damals verzichtet.
Weitere Bilder folgen
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hi Dirk!

Ich wünsch Dir ja alles Gute - aber bei den Temperaturen PVC-Folie verlegen? Na viel Spaß dabei. Die Randgestaltung solltest Du auf jeden Fall ins nächste Frühjahr verschieben, dann hast Du vielleicht die Chance, noch ein bisschen zu zupfen...


----------



## Annett (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hallo Dirk,

ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es so klappt, wie gewünscht.
Versucht die Folie schon beim buddeln auf der Wiese in die Sonne zu legen (ausgebreitet). Jedes Grad, dass sie sich erwärmt, wird sie weicher.
EPDM wäre da wirklich die bessere, aber eben auch teurere Wahl gewesen.

Und miss bitte die ersten Wochen in kurzen Abständen den Nitritwert. :beeten 
Die Bakis sitzen nicht nur im Filter, sondern auch auf der Folie und jedem Teilchen, dass im Teichwasser liegt.

Viel Glück! Und belohn die Helfer mit gutem Futter und Getränken. Dann bleiben es gute Freunde.


----------



## Der Dirk (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hi Anette & Blumenelse
Danke für eure Wünsche zwecks gelingen



> Viel Glück! Und belohn die Helfer mit gutem Futter und Getränken. Dann bleiben es gute Freunde.



Das war mein Plan 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Der Dirk (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Ich schon wieder
Kleine Planänderung. Heute war mein Bruder bei mir und wir haben schonmal einen vorgelegt.
Ich habe schon mal das Planschbecken (240 cm im Durchmesser und 50 cm hoch) vorbereitet
 
Dann wurde Teichwasser rübergepumt und die Kois umgesetzt (man staune die Jungs waren ruhiger als ich).
 
 
Nachdem der Teich leer war wurde erst mal die alte Plane rausgerissen.
 
und dann haben wir noch ca 2,5 Std gebuddelt.
 
morgen geht es weiter mit insgesamt 5 Helfern. Hoffe das die Jungs morgen Abend wieder in ihrem Teich schwimmen.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*



			
				Der Dirk schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe das die Jungs morgen Abend wieder in ihrem Teich schwimmen.



Oh Oh Oh, überstürz bloß nichts :beeten :beeten Lass dir ruhig ein paar Tage Zeit.

Noch ein Tipp, mach den Teich nicht voll, ich denke so halbe/Halbe ist erst einmal OK. Dann jeden Tag Frischwasser zulaufen lassen bis der Teich voll ist. 
Wenn die Folie drin ist, erst das alte Teichwasser reinpumpen, dann Fische umsetzen, dann Frischwasser rein. Achte auf die Wassertemperatur. Wenn das Wasser aus der Leitung etwas wärmer ist, kein Problem, wenns Kälter ist dann ganz Langsam laufen lassen.

Ich drück dir die Daumen, Toi Toi Toi


----------



## Der Dirk (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Ja, und so geht es weiter
Buddeln, buddeln und nochmal buddeln bis die Arme abfallen. Die 4 X 4 Meter konnte ich nicht ganz schaffen, da mir sonst zu wenig Rand zur bepflanzung und für die Kapilarsperre geblieben währen. So ist er ca. 3.5 X 4 m und 3/4 der Teichtiefe liegt bei 1,90 bis 2,00 m. Einen kleinen Absatz habe ich noch gelassen.

   

Sam unser Schäferhund mußte natürlich immer mit der __ Nase dabei sein.
    

    

    

  

Von 16.45 bis um 23.30 Uhr schon mal einen Großteil Wasser einlaufen lassen und den Filter anschmeißen.
 
Heute kommt noch das alte Teichwasser dazu und dann werden am Mittag bis Nachmittag die Jungs umgesiedelt. Die überschüssige Plane schneide ich heute Mittag ab, lasse aber noch gut 50 cm stehen für die Kapilarsperre. Mal schauen wie weit ich heute komme.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Black1 (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hallo Dirk

Wieviel Teichwasser hast Du denn noch zum zugeben??
Wenn das nicht viel ist,würde ich erst ein Wasseraufbereitungsmittel zugeben bevor die Fische wieder umziehen.


----------



## Der Dirk (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

So fast fertig


> @ Black1 Wenn das nicht viel ist,würde ich erst ein Wasseraufbereitungsmittel zugeben bevor die Fische wieder umziehen


Ich habe 2 Flaschen (für 20.000 Liter) Wasseraufbereiter reingepackt. Das Restwasser aus dem Planschbecken habe ich natürlich wieder zurückgepumt. Die Jungens sehen gut aus und haber kurz nach dem Umsetzten wieder gefressen und sind auf Erkundungtour gegangen. Kois sind ja wirklich tolle Fische, neugierig, freundlich, nicht nachtragend und fressen nach all dem Stress fast wieder aus der Hand.
So noch ein paar Bilder
   
   

Morgen werde ich erst mal provisorisch einen kleinen Bachlauf aus einem Stück Restfolie basteln und oben auf noch einen Minniteich als Pflanzenfilter. Der wird wohl eher klein ausfallen aber besser als keiner. Die Teichtiefe habe ich heute nach vollstandigem Befüllen noch mal nachgemessen, sie ist doch keine 2 m sondern nur 1,85 m bis Wasserspiegel.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Der Dirk (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Jetzt nach einer Woche kann ich schon mal sagen, alles im grünen Bereich.
Die heute gemessenen Wasserwerte sind:

Nitrit < 0,3 nicht meßbar (werde ich weiterhin ein Auge drauf halten)

Nitrat unter 12,5 mg/l

PH Wert 7,5

KH 5

Die Jungs fühlen sich sauwohl. Das dachte ich mir aber auch, da 6 Fische auf 24000 liter Wasser kein Problem sein dürften.
Noch mal eine Frage, wenn Nitrat meßbar ist, kann dann Nitrit noch ein Problem geben. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wird doch Nitrit in Nitrat umgewandelt wenn ausreichend Bakterien vorhanden sind, oder?
 
 
Die Randbepflanzung oder aber auch Kiesmatten werde ich erst nächstes Jahr in Angriff nehmen.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*



			
				Der Dirk schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner soll ja nur 1,5 m tief werden. Beides 9 X 9 Meter. Geplante Teichgröße 4 X 4 X 1,5 (L/B/T) also ca 24000 Liter. Das muß reichen bis zur Rente.
> ....
> . Die alte Plane kommt raus dann wird gebuddelt wie bekloppt. Abends fertig, das Vlies und die neue Plane rein. ...



Hallo,..

willst du da senkrecht buddeln ?  1,5m ohne jede Befestigung ?? hier gabe es schon Bilder, wo die Teifolie seitlich zusammen gebrochen ist,..

mfG.


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hallo Dirk,

Nitrit wird nur in Nitrat umgewandelt, WENN genug Bakterien vorhanden sind.
Damit sich diese in ausreichender Menge ansiedeln, braucht es entweder Zeit (Minimum 3-4Wochen) oder eine wirklich gute Starterkultur, z.B. Mulm aus einem bereits eingefahrenem Filter. 
Google bitte mal mit dem Begriff "Nitritpeak". Auch im Forum wirst Du dazu sicherlich fündig.
Ich würde den Wert im Auge behalten und mir vor allem einen Test zulegen, der genauere = feinere Abstufungen zuläßt. Bitte auch entsprechend oft nutzen - mind. 1x am Tag, bis die kritischen Wochen vorbei sind. 

Knapp unter 0.3mg/l Nitrit können schon relativ heftig, siehe dazu auch hier.


----------



## Der Dirk (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich stell mich auch mal vor*

Hi Vespabesitzer
Ich habe ein mal einen Absatz gelassen und da wo es 185 cm in die Tiefe geht habe ich eine leichte Neigung, sprich nicht wirklich senkrecht, gegraben (siehe Bilder). Der Boden besteht aus einem sehr festen bis harten Mix aus "normaler" Erde und Lehmboden. Der wird nochmal durch einige Wurzeln (welche beim schaufeln nicht so wirklich Spaß machten) gefestigt. Schutt, Steine, Kies oder Sonstiges was die Festigkeit beeinflusst, war nicht vorhanden.

Hallo Annett
Ich habe mir die Tröpfchentests von Tetra gekauft, jedenfalls den Nitrit Test, die Anderen hatte ich noch. Wie schon beschrieben hatte ich meinen Filter der sehr gut eingefahren war, vor der Umbauaktion nicht mehr gereinigt. Einen Teil des alten Teichwassers (ein Kinderplanschbecken (250cm im Durchmesser und 50 cm hoch) voll) habe ich auch noch rübergepumt. Habe mir dann noch, da ich weis das der Nitrat im Moment mein größter Feind ist, Söll Filterstarter-Bakterien gekauft. Den habe ich aber nicht zum Einsatz gebracht, da es auch so zu klappen scheint. Den Nitit Wert werde ich täglich messen, wenigstens die ersten 3 Wochen. Zur Zeit habe ich auch noch den Vorteil das die Kois nicht mehr ganz so viel fressen und die Winterpause naht. 
Ach so, der Tetra Test ist nicht genauer und zeigt den ersten Wert nur < 0,3 an. Bei < 0,3 ist die Testflüssigkeit sehr hell Gelb bei Werten ab 0,3 schon Orange. Bei mir ist es leicht Gelb und denke (hoffe) das ist schon OK so.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Der Dirk (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Nun sind 12 Jahre vergangen und ich wollte mich hier anmelden..
E-Mail schon vergeben..... da war ich erst mal sehr überrascht und stellte dann bei "Passwort vergessen" fest das ich hier schon angemeldet bin. Man wird nicht jünger.
Der Teich läuft seit dieser Zeit wirklich stabil und macht Spaß. Mein Problem war nur der Oase Biotec 10, welcher nun in die Jahre gekommen war und mich monatlich nötigte ihn zu reinigen. Was noch sehr ärgerlich war "die natürliche Randbepflanzung". Ich hätte alle vier Tage Wasser nachfüllen müssen, welches durch die Pflanzen gezogen wurde. Jetzt habe ich mich für den Oase Biotec Screenmatic² 90000 entschieden und die Umrandung mit einer Steinfolie ausgestattet. Das Wasser bleibt auf gleichem Niveau und ist glasklar. Es schwimmen 7 Koi und 1 eingeschleppter Karpfen im Teich.
Vorher.... natürlich sehr schön....
 

und jetzt... noch sehr steril, aber das ändert sich in den nächsten Monaten noch.

 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## jolantha (15. Juli 2019)

Ich nenne sowas nur " verschlimmbessert " . Wie konntest du nur


----------



## Der Dirk (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo Jolantha
Mir gefiel er so Natur lastig auch besser, aber es musste was gemacht werden. Es hat zu viel Wasser gezogen und war zu wartungsintensiv. Ich bin ja nun auch nicht mehr der Jüngste und ein etwas pflegeleichterer Teich tut gut! Es wird ja auch wieder was wachsen. Wiese ist schon wieder gesät  und es kommen noch einige Pflanzen.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Der Dirk (15. Juli 2019)

Ach so....
2008 sah er auch nicht viel besser aus, nach dem Umbau. 
  
Es dauert halt wieder etwas, dann schaut er auch wieder besser aus 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2019)

Dirk, du hast ja recht, ich war nur geschockt, im ersten Moment. Wird schon werden


----------



## Der Dirk (5. Apr. 2020)

So, wieder 10 Monate rum. Die Natur holt sich langsam den Teichrand zurück....
ich achte aber drauf das es nicht wieder zuwächst. Wasserverluste habe ich jetzt nur noch minimal über die Verdunstung.
Wasser ist glasklar und der Filter wurde letztes Wochenende nur leicht gespült. Man kann bis zur tiefsten Stelle 2 Meter tief sehen. Ist das ein Luxus 
Jetzt muss ich bei Gelegenheit nur noch ein wenig die Algen vom Herbst und Winter rausschmeißen und gut
Anbei noch ein paar Bildchen. 
Ich bin schon wieder recht zufrieden
Gruß Dirk
        ​


----------

